# Shower Stall



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

The shower stall on our new 5er looks like it will have enough room to move around in.
However I noticed the 3 shlelves inside to hold soap and shampoo etc, surely look like the items will fall off.
Is there something I can use to prevent that? Say some sort of strap or "lip" to keep things on the shelves?
Has anyone found a shower caddy that didn't take up too much room and get in the way of the one showering?
We spent most of today "setting things up" our new TT and that problem jumped out at me.
I know there will be others but time will tell me those.
Thanks


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with you about the different little cubby holes on the shower. I haven't really did anything with it but the top and the bottom shelves are flat. There should be a something that can be done to make it more usable. Really needs a place to hang a washcloth of scrubby thingy as well as a nice towel rack on the outside by the door, side facing the hallway since the door opens that way. I am going to look for a good suction cup towel rack this spring. I have used a clip on suction hook there and its really nice to have the towel handy. We're getting set up next weekend to go the last weekend of March. We do get a lot of things at Dollar Tree since they have smaller sized stuff that are great to fit in the campers. We happen to have a new one open in town so we don't even have to go to far. Only problem is it's next to Wally-world so of course we have to stop there too. Have fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't help with the built in holders you have, but as far as wash cloths go, check out the neat sticky hooks from 3M. Any department store (target/walmart) will have a LOT of these to pick from. Here is an example..


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Vicki & Tim said:


> The shower stall on our new 5er looks like it will have enough room to move around in.
> However I noticed the 3 shlelves inside to hold soap and shampoo etc, surely look like the items will fall off.
> Is there something I can use to prevent that? Say some sort of strap or "lip" to keep things on the shelves?
> Has anyone found a shower caddy that didn't take up too much room and get in the way of the one showering?
> ...


We use the shower shelves on our Kargaro. We ended up getting the shelf liner stuff that is rubbery and has hols in it like a netting. Know what I mean? You can just cut to fit, lay it on the shelves and put the soap on it, and it works. When we get home, we just throw the pieces in the laundry with our clothes and then back to the trailer for the next trip. It also works fine to cut the pieces for the medicine cabinet. It keep the items from falling out the fist time you open the door. Stuff will still fall out, just not as much. LOL


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I just leave my soaps and shampoos in a bag on the floor of the shower during travel and then put them on the shelves when I arrive at the campground. For a towel rack, I bought a 4 hook over-the-door style coat rack from a dollar store. It fits perfectly on the outside of the side section of the shower and was cheap. You could also get the over the door towel rack but my family would be far too lazy to hang a towel up properly on it so the hook type work better for me.







I also bought a small 2 hook one that I hang on the inside for my washcloths....this one should be rust proof though. These work very well for me.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

I did a mod I believe was on this site at one time. It is a corner shower caddy made of clear plastic with holes for drainage. It has two large suction cups, one on each side, which I used clear silicone to keep them stuck. I just placed it in the shower right on one of the existing shelves. I think I got it at WalMart. Hope it helps! BOL


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I did a mod I believe was on this site at one time. It is a corner shower caddy made of clear plastic with holes for drainage. It has two large suction cups, one on each side, which I used clear silicone to keep them stuck. I just placed it in the shower right on one of the existing shelves. I think I got it at WalMart.


DW got the same thing, but took a different approach to install. Our shelf is slanted down, so initially we had a sponge cut in a wedge shape so that the plastic tray would stay level. That sort of worked, but occassionally on rough roads it would tumble out. So, I came up with a different solution.

While at the dollar store, I happened to see a package of two rubber door stops for a buck. I thought with a little cutting they could be made to hold the tray level. To my suprise, they were perfect without cutting, so I glued them upside down on the bottom of the tray using liquid nails. After that, I stuck a piece of velcro on the bottom of each door stop and I stuck the non-fuzzy (hook-side) on to the shower shelf. This way, the whole thing can still be removed for cleaning. It's been 2 years and a lot of miles and we haven't yet had a spill. I wish the door stops had been white, but for a buck what the heck. Works!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are doing all of the above!! except the over the door racks!! DH thinks it would be heavy enough to warp the door over time.







We didn't find the little triangular baskets though I'll have to look for them, ours (still in the bag) are little rectangular desktop things for holding paper clips or whatever. Our Home Depot had a HUGE selection of the 3M hooks. 
I promise pics as soon as the mods are done, and I figure out how to get them from the computer to the thread, as a pic not as a link!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BRILLIANT !!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

ember said:


> We are doing all of the above!! except the over the door racks!! DH thinks it would be heavy enough to warp the door over time.


I don't hang mine on the shower door, I hang it on the side section of the glass shower stall across from the toilet room in my 5er. The one I have is the perfect width for that area. I have never considered it to be too heavy since it weighs a pound or less and the towels are only on it while we are camping, otherwise they are folded and put away in the linen closet.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Chasn said:


> I did a mod I believe was on this site at one time. It is a corner shower caddy made of clear plastic with holes for drainage. It has two large suction cups, one on each side, which I used clear silicone to keep them stuck. I just placed it in the shower right on one of the existing shelves. I think I got it at WalMart. Hope it helps! BOL


See mod HERE


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW ! Some great ideas! I too will only have towels hanging while we're camping so I would agree the weight should not be a problem. I think I will get a few shares of stock in 3M or companys who make suction cup thingys !!

Thanks!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

ember said:


> We didn't find the little triangular baskets though I'll have to look for them


A place like Bed, Bath and Beyond sells these...they look like good ones too!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have a 3M shower caddy. Check this one out: http://www.3m.com/intl/au/brands/command/p...ccessories.html

Bill


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

anne72 said:


> We didn't find the little triangular baskets though I'll have to look for them


A place like Bed, Bath and Beyond sells these...they look like good ones too!
[/quote]

Thanks Anne72,
I'll check it out this week!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

jetjane said:


> We are doing all of the above!! except the over the door racks!! DH thinks it would be heavy enough to warp the door over time.


I don't hang mine on the shower door, I hang it on the side section of the glass shower stall across from the toilet room in my 5er. The one I have is the perfect width for that area. I have never considered it to be too heavy since it weighs a pound or less and the towels are only on it while we are camping, otherwise they are folded and put away in the linen closet.








[/quote]

DH wasn't putting it on the shower door, (might scratch) but on the bathroom door itself. I thought I was supposed to be the anal retentive one!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, here is my pic of our shower caddy

Shower Caddy Pic


----------

